# Labels for soap



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I am changing my soap packaging, and I was wondering if anyone knew a good place to get labels. I am looking for the sticker type. Thanks in advance!
Cindy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I like www.onlinelabels.com

Sara


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Sara! Good to hear from you! Hope all is well with you! I went to online labels and it wasn't what I was looking for. I want to have someone else print the labels for me. My printer isn't that great. Online labels sells labels you do the printing on. Any other ideas??

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Cindy. 

Do you have a local printing company in your area? Here we have a couple to choose from that will print labels.

Also, MMS www.thesage.com will create professional labels for a decent price. I have seen them first hand and they are really nice and very high quality.

Sara


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Cindy,
I checked into having a local printing company print my labels. It was $75 an hour for them to design me a label, (just one label) and then more for printing. They could not do the small quantities of various labels that I wanted for a decent price so I ordered labels from onlinelabels.com I am tickled with them. They have a free label designer for you to use that is super easy. I have been having a ball designing my own labels. I only make 20 bars at a time, and right now I am trying to make as many different soaps as possible, so the cost of individual label printing for me was out of the question. A new printer cost me about $78 dollars. For me, this has been the most cost effective way to go. I ordered the brown craft paper labels and found a really cute picture of a goat in a bathtub online and downloaded it. I shrink and stick the label over that. One end open for sniffing. 
Good Luck!
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are tons of companies online. soapdishforum.com search there they have tons of threads on this subject. Lighteninglables.com or something like that...I have gotten quotes...if you made just one soap, same recipe same everything and perhaps they left you bubble in which to print out yourself the name of the soap, that really would be about the only way to make a go out of our home business labels in bulk. Vicki


----------

